# Quick trip to Germany again...



## Neil_M (Dec 13, 2009)

Just a short spin to Germany, out via Eurostar to Paris thence ICE to Frankfurt, new experience of sitting behind the driver on the ICE on a French high speed line, got up to 316 kph, 196 mph!

Stayed in Boppard on the Rhine for 2 nights, and Trier up the Mosel Valley for one night. Weather was quite good for December, the second day was wonderful sunshine. Did a few railway things that are disappearing soon, took in some culture and sank a good few beers, but you would do wouldn't you?! The Brauhaus at Koblenz is a fine and wonderful establishment!

Back via Koln and Brussels, our ICE was late into Brussels so we missed check in for the Eurostar to London, but we got put on the trainan hour later and got bumped up to first class! Result! 

Some photos here http://50031.fotopic.net/c1791148.html

Off to Switzerland on Tuesday, 4 days on the rather amazing Rhaetian Bahn system! Lots of snow!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 14, 2009)

Leave it to the Krauts.

Thanks for the report, Neil, and cool pics, but is it really necessary to rub it in about the high speed stuff?


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 14, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Leave it to the Krauts.
> Thanks for the report, Neil, and cool pics, but is it really necessary to rub it in about the high speed stuff?


Absolutely!! And in a further high speed update, Paris to Cologne and Paris to Amsterdam TGVs are now around 25 minutes quicker from this past weekend, and even in poor old England, the domestic high speed service from London to Kent went into full effect, slashing times to places like Ashford from an hour to 30 minutes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am jealous. I HATE you  No actually, wish I had ben there too. I got a nice trip on the CS on Saturday.


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 14, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> I am jealous. I HATE you  No actually, wish I had ben there too. I got a nice trip on the CS on Saturday.


Enjoy!

I am staying in Filisur for the next 4 nights. Can you spot my hotel in the photo?!

http://50031.fotopic.net/p54260752.html


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Dec 14, 2009)

Great pictures as usual Neil!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 14, 2009)

great photos! I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 15, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > I am jealous. I HATE you  No actually, wish I had ben there too. I got a nice trip on the CS on Saturday.
> ...


Yep. It is the one in the back ground. What a view!!!!


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 16, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


Well spotted that man!

there is fresh snow on the ground and the sun is out.

Just fine!


----------

